# What To Do With My Budgie When We Go Away



## BudgieSmuggler78 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi folks,

We're relatively new as budgy owners/lovers. We have had a Budgie for a few months now and my question is......what to do with our budgie if we go away abroad on holiday? What does everyone else do with their birdies when they go away?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I never go away, how long will you be gone?


----------



## BudgieSmuggler78 (Dec 13, 2021)

We were thinking a couple off weeks but nothing planned yet. All depends on whether or not we can find someone we trust to look after Aqua.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have always had so many pets that I just don't go away, there have been a few times when I have gone someplace but my husband stays home to care for the animals and visa versa. If you are going to be gone for 2 weeks it would be best if you could find someone that could take Aqua into their home, I don't like the idea of leaving Aqua in the house and having someone come in to feed and water, too many things can happen in that length of time. Sometimes a vet will board or know someplace that does.


----------



## BudgieSmuggler78 (Dec 13, 2021)

Many thanks for the advice. I wouldn't leave her as I know she'd hate being along for even a couple of hours. I'll contact our vet and see what they say. Many thanks again.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody has given great advice and I agree completely; I have been away for two weeks before and fortunately have a friend that also has experience with birds; Mallorn usually stays with them!


----------



## BudgieSmuggler78 (Dec 13, 2021)

I've got some friends who love animals so I might invite them over to get to know Aqua and visa versa. Least I know she'll be well looked after then. I am just concerned of her not getting settled with another person and possibly getting ill because of it. If that was gonna be the case, we wouldn't be going anywhere! Might do a bit of trial first to see how she gets on.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

A trial is a great idea. Another thing that helps is having the people who will watch her over for short periods of time to get to know her and get her used to their presence just so she's comfortable when you drop her off. Hope all goes well!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Did you get him from a breeder? They oftentimes have the capacity to board birds on a limited basis. 
(I’m actually boarding my Linnie for two days starting on Thursday).


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Although not traveling now, I will be soon due to work and other factors so have put a lot of thought and research into this topic (I live alone). The option of leaving the bird with trusted friends/family is best (that's what I do), but second best would be to find a friend to house-sit for you. If you do leave the bird with friends/family, trial run as suggested is important, and then do scope out potential dangers such as non-stick pans, ptfe coated waffle irons/toaster ovens, etc. 

My avian bet offers boarding, haven't looked into it yet. Initial concern here is exposure to other birds without quarantine, however, this particular vet has requirements, and I think his patients are all going to be pretty snooty about the care so it helps mitigate a bit of the drawbacks - though not alleviate.


----------



## BudgieSmuggler78 (Dec 13, 2021)

All brilliant advice which I will all take onboard. Many thanks everyone


----------

